# Fatty number 1.  qview and what i would do differently



## 63falconht (Jan 31, 2011)

My wife spent all week looking forward to getting to weave the bacon

I used butcher block peppered bacon

JD maple sausage

Ham and Eggs

Cheddar and deep fried potatoes.

kept the ingredients simple for the first go considering last weeks failure.

I also did a 5.5lb pork shoulder.  Brown Sugar based rub.  4 hours on smoke and finished it in the oven.  I'm infinitely happier with the shoulder than I am with the fatty. 

Next time I think I would use a different sausage.  not happy with the maple flavor.  I also don't think i'd put ham in it again.  there was way to much meat in it.

I followed Silverwolf636's rolling technique from his write up.  i'm really glad i went this way.  I've never seen the bottom or the ends in a photo.  figured somehow the weave was laced on the ends and the bottom.  after having done it i see that it's just mashed together.  Great tutorials.  thanks guys.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 31, 2011)

It looks great!!

Keep up the good work.

 Have fun!

  Craig


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 31, 2011)

Nothing wrong there!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice first run! Swap out the ham for some potatos!


----------



## 63falconht (Jan 31, 2011)

Those were in there too.  deep fried reds.


----------



## coyote1 (Jan 31, 2011)

looks good how did the pork shoulder   turn out

keep up the good work


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2011)

Great looking fattie, how was the Butt...


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 31, 2011)

Great looking fattie there. That bacon weave looks real nice as well. One thing i like to do to my fattie's to give it something extra is i put some of my rub on it. give it a try you just never no to ya try it..


----------



## porked (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, your fattie looks better than mine, I lost all my cheese out one end. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## 63falconht (Feb 1, 2011)

Quote:


Porked said:


> Well, your fattie looks better than mine, I lost all my cheese out one end. Back to the drawing board.


the sticky about rolling it was worth a million bucks, good thing he's giving it away. 
  

the butt turned out awesome.  admittedly i was scared of creosote bombing this one too.  so i pulled it after about 4-5 hours and finished it in the oven.  was fantastic. i forgot to picture it.  only 1 picture of one sandwich...  lol


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats on your first successful smoke - since you said the last one was hit with creosote


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice job! If you want to try something different try a fattie stuffed with fresh spinach & provolone. We use JD hot sausage. Nice bacon weave for your first try.


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice fattie, I like to use ½ 80/20 and ½ JD hot sausage, it has a nice blend of taste and texture.I like the stuffing combo it sounds like a winner!

Love the avatar pic


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 2, 2011)

That fatty looks awesome.  I wouldn't complain.  Now you just need to figure out what flavor profile you're going for.  But I see nothing wrong at all with what you made.

As far as your fear of the creosote...never fear.  Just keep that level of smoke low.  If it's barely visable that's a good thing.  If it's white and billowing, that's not so good.  My rule is "if you can smell the smoke, it's smoking." 

My first ever smoke with some ribs were so horribly oversmoked they made my mouth numb to eat them.  Just keep the smoke thin and blue.  Keep it in the smoker from start to finish.  You'll feel better about it.


----------



## tommerr (Feb 4, 2011)

I like the idea of eggs in a fatty. That plus some potatoes and cheese reminds of a breakfast casserole from years ago. It was cooked in an oven so there was no smoke involved. Are you precooking the eggs a bit to thinken them up? I can just see me pouring a bowel of eggs and then having them run onto the floor.  We got 17 inches of snow and the high will be 20F. I want some smoking weather.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks good man... Yeah experiment brother... Try different combos till you land different ones that fit your taste... nice job!


----------

